# Clydach tunnel march 2010



## swanseamale47 (May 4, 2010)

The Clydach tunnel is near the Gelifelen tunnel, both are in the Clydach gorge area near -ish Abergavenny/Brynmawr the Clydach tunnel is a twin tunnel set up but one tunnel is bricked up, although couriously there is an access passage between both tunnels.
Both tunnels were built around 1862 and were later upgraded to a twin tunnel set up being originally a single line. Asa far as I can find out they both closed in 1958.
The tunnel is 270 yards long.

The southern entrance






inside the southern entrance





inside the bricked up tunnel





the connecting passage between the tunnels





inside the connecting passage, "mind you head Carrie!"





me inside the connecting passage it opens up a bit inside





part of the roof bracing, it appears to have been repaired at some time with iron bands and wood





more of the barcing





the wooden roof bracing





slightly woryring is that parts of the roof bracing are rotting and breaking apart





one of the safety niches for workmen to shelter if trains come





inside the northern entrance 





outside the northern entrance


----------



## night crawler (May 4, 2010)

Wonder if they were blocke to allow bats to roost or to stop Pikeys liveing there. Why do people dump tyres in them. Good little explore that.


----------



## cardiffrail (May 4, 2010)

Nice pics. Isn't the last one in the back garden of that smallholding currently using the old station building? Didnt know about the connecting assage either, must have missed it when I went in there years ago.


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 4, 2010)

I think they were/are probably going to burn the tyres at some point and I think there were building fairly close to the back end of the tunnel. There are bats in there, we tried not to disturb them.
Thanks for the comments. Wayne


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2010)

Love that connecting passage. Unusual tunnels. Really nice find.


----------



## caiman (May 9, 2010)

night crawler said:


> Wonder if they were blocke to allow bats to roost or to stop Pikeys liveing there. Why do people dump tyres in them. Good little explore that.



I used to live in Clydach. Around 1992 some "travellers" of the long haired soap-dodging smackhead variety moved into the tunnels. Shortly after, British Rail moved them out and fenced/walled it all off.


----------



## Faing (May 9, 2010)

they should have let the longhaired,soapdodgrs stay.......and then bricked it up.......... nice loking tunel, thanks for the pics


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
It's courious why some tunnels are blocked off and others open, and it's doesn't seem to be based on location either.
One tunnel in the middle of Rhymney for example is wide open and easy to get to, while another tunnel miles up a track hidden away from the world is sealed up tight with razor wire and heavy steel gates which would make more sense on the tunnel in the middle of a town centre.
Wayne


----------



## smileysal (May 15, 2010)

I keep saying everytime we go and either stay with Sheep, or visit family down there, that we'll have to go and have a look at this, and still haven't got there yet.  This year definitely.  Love the connecting tunnel between the two, I love railway tunnels.  The airshaft looks a little dodgy though. 

Nice work, 

 Sal


----------

